# James Bond sailboat for sale



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice yacht.

Regina Yacht - Photo Gallery & Specification










Regards,
Brad


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice! So where is Mister Bond these days ? We could use someone like him !..Dale


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I am a few pennies short...as well as a few marble,,,as well as a few playing cards


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

Sigh - not trailerable


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

Didn't see any crew. Does it come with crew or is it set up for single handed?


----------



## marcusc130 (Oct 8, 2011)

Listed as a ketch, but, is it? With the larger mast aft, isn't it a Schooner? I might be wrong, and regardless, beautiful!!


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks like a schooner to me.


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

CorvetteGuy said:


> Didn't see any crew. Does it come with crew or is it set up for single handed?


I've always been fond of Bond's choices of "crew".


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I guess it takes a couple of big Mans to fill her sails; she's got to be under power for that pic. No wonder she carries over 2000 gallons of diesel.

chef2sail: I can find you one just as nice for about half that, if you're just a bit short?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

It's a schooner for sure. Pretty bad when an outfit selling a 15 $million toy doesn't even know what it is. 

As long as we're dreaming, I'd rather have the 76' Hinckley that showed up on YW today - 1/5 the price to boot.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

No lee clothes in that master cabin - no deal


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I have to append my bucket list. She is a beauty.

I've always wondered how these mega-yacht secure their dining room chairs and now I wonder about the piano.


----------



## anthony1 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have enough money to buy it(haha I wish) but if it doesnot have flame throwers, stinger missles, computer guided machine guns and an ejection seat I do not want to even consider it


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

I wonder if the baby grand piano can be winched to the weather side to help keep her sailing flat...like water ballast? 

Definitely a schooner.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> I have to append my bucket list. She is a beauty.
> 
> I've always wondered how these mega-yacht secure their dining room chairs and now I wonder about the piano.


The chairs are normally secured by a vertical elastic or spring "hold down" assembly that runs from the center of the seat to a small eye-pad in the deck directly below the normal seating position, covered by a flap of carpet if the sole is carpeted. The chair can be moved from front to back and side to side but not removed or capsized unless the hold down is released. The Piano Bench is the same. The Piano, and larger furniture items, are bolted to the deck.


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

I would have more fun with the boat in Casino Royale. Not to get all Brent Muskberger here, but that was a beautiful boat. I'll be telling my kids to take acting lessons so they can grow up and sail on a beautiful boat like that. (Boy, did Brent get thrown under the bus.)


----------



## sd1953 (Mar 21, 2010)

Why do you call this a "James Bond" boat? I looked at the picture of the bar, but I cannot find a martini shaker. It was James who ordered it, "shaken, not stirred", right?
No shaker, no Bond.


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

Holy Schnikies! The engine room is air conditioned! I never had that on billion dollar warships.

I wonder if this ship can actually sail to any real degree? Thoughts?


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

svHyLyte said:


> a small eye-pad . . . covered by a flap of carpet if the sole is carpeted


Carpet you say old chap. Pitty!


----------



## skelmir (Jul 18, 2011)

SloopJonB said:


> It's a schooner for sure. Pretty bad when an outfit selling a 15 $million toy doesn't even know what it is.


I assume at 15 $million the current owner and probably the future owner don't know either and probably don't care. I imagine the discussion is more like: "But honey I wanted one with the heated towel racks and hot and running champagne faucets. Not this floating barge."


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

svHyLyte said:


> The chairs are normally secured by a vertical elastic or spring "hold down" assembly that runs from the center of the seat to a small eye-pad in the deck directly below the normal seating position, covered by a flap of carpet if the sole is carpeted. The chair can be moved from front to back and side to side but not removed or capsized unless the hold down is released. The Piano Bench is the same. The Piano, and larger furniture items, are bolted to the deck.


The fact that you know all that concerns me.


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

*James Bond Skyfall Yacht For Sale*

YACHT OF THE WEEK: Buy The Yacht From 'Skyfall' For $14 Million

In "Skyfall," the latest James Bond film that opens in American theaters today, 007 spends time on a gorgeous yacht sailing around China.

That yacht, the 'Regina,' is available for purchase, and it looks as good as it does in the film. On sale for €11 million ($14 million) by Fraser Yachts, it's no cheap ticket, but it's not a bad deal either.

For those who want to a short stay on the 'Regina', launched in February 2011, it is available for charter by Pruva Yachts, in Turkey: One week costs €50,000 ($63,560).

The 183-foot yacht has 1,140 square meters of sails.
The 183-foot yacht has 1,140 square meters of sails.










I'm unsure if links are allowed but much better pictures here;

'Skyfall' Yacht On Sale For $15 Million - Business Insider


----------



## Familycruisers (Dec 15, 2011)

JonB, where did your avatar come from? would love to see the original.


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

honest question to all of you:


If you hit the lotto for say $200 Million, would you buy it? $15MM doesn't sound so bad when you've got $200MM rolling around in your pocket. It probably costs $2MM a year to maintain, but interest on your dough ought to cover that.


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

Would you consider a partnership? I would take it in a heart beat, I know this because I've had visions some may refer to as dreams of doing just that......,

Although I'd prefer the Royale sailor for the mere fact that it doesn't require a crew.......,


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't like it.
I swear I can find something I don't like in any boat, even a Mega Yacht.
The freaking Formal Dinning area, Grand Piano and Lounge share the same space.
Everybody knows that the Formal Dinning Area should be separate from the Lounge and Piano.


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmm' under that avatar you must be Steve Jobs long lost "good" twin never (assuming he was the evil one) never satisfied but you're right it's missing an accessory......, Eva Green!


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

rugosa said:


> Carpet you say old chap. Pitty!


Yes. Not my taste but some of the female persuasion prefer it. Also, the Piano is nice but we found that sea air was not conducive to the longevity of piano wire and finding replacements, and a good tuner, in the islands was rather a trial and the humidity quickly had all the efforts undone. We switched to an electronic piano (i.e. keyboard/speakers) and few can tell the difference absent looking under the bonnet. (Also, FWIW, a metronome does not take well to windward passages so one needs keep that bottled up!)


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ah, the Spirit 54







]

That would raise a few eyebrows in the Wednesday Beer Cans. "A performance customer who wants to cruise in comfort" - yeah, that's me.

And I even know where to go to buy it:
Spirit Website. 750K Euros - say $1.3m is new. Bargain.

Prefer a cutter rig, though, on a boat that size.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Familycruisers said:


> JonB, where did your avatar come from? would love to see the original.


It's part of a sequence shot by "Beken of Cowes" in the English Channel. Google "Silk Crash" and you should find it.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

LeMerovingian said:


> Although I'd prefer the Royale sailor for the mere fact that it doesn't require a crew.......,


I expect I'm in the minority on this but I'd put pulpits & lifelines on that boat. Without them it looks unfinished, like a Wally, as well as being unsafe.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

SloopJonB said:


> I expect I'm in the minority on this but I'd put pulpits & lifelines on that boat. Without them it looks unfinished, like a Wally, as well as being unsafe.


Nah, it's just a daysailor, at best an "overnighter"... Simply a boat to be "seen on", no one is actually gonna GO anywhere with such a boat...

Spirit 46 Newport Boat Show Best Sail Boat


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

SLOOPS AVATAR RE-SIZED BELOW DECK...........,

http://sipson.me.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/silk_II.jpg


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> Nah, it's just a daysailor, at best an "overnighter"... Simply a boat to be "seen on", no one is actually gonna GO anywhere with such a boat...
> 
> Spirit 46 Newport Boat Show Best Sail Boat


Just noticed that it does give the Rolls Royce without a hood ornament vibe..............,


----------



## AncientTech (Jun 16, 2012)

ShoalFinder said:


> honest question to all of you:
> 
> If you hit the lotto for say $200 Million, would you buy it? $15MM doesn't sound so bad when you've got $200MM rolling around in your pocket. It probably costs $2MM a year to maintain, but interest on your dough ought to cover that.


If I hit the lottery for $200M I would not buy it. I would instead buy a nice old Bayfield 36/40, have her all trimmed up, make a contribution to charity, bank the rest then go cruising without having to worry if the computer controlling my kitchen sink might burn out.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

ShoalFinder said:


> honest question to all of you:
> 
> If you hit the lotto for say $200 Million, would you buy it? $15MM doesn't sound so bad when you've got $200MM rolling around in your pocket. It probably costs $2MM a year to maintain, but interest on your dough ought to cover that.


Nah. I would definitely buy a new boat with every creature comfort I could dream up and would have the dough to pay someone else to keep her maintained. However, it remains important to us that we be able to sail her double handed, or at least have enough electronics that one of us can nap, while the other is on the helm. Having a crew aboard (employees) is not the same.

Not to mention, $200mm just ain't what it used to be.


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

Speaking of hitting the lotto, this guy recently poisoned after hitting the jack o pot!

Poisoned Lotto Winner's Family Fighting Over Check - Court documents reveal dispute around Urooj Khan's estate


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

I particularly like her insides simple yet sophisticated..............,


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

svHyLyte said:


> The chairs are normally secured by a vertical elastic or spring "hold down" assembly that runs from the center of the seat to a small eye-pad in the deck directly below the normal seating position, covered by a flap of carpet if the sole is carpeted. The chair can be moved from front to back and side to side but not removed or capsized unless the hold down is released. The Piano Bench is the same. The Piano, and larger furniture items, are bolted to the deck.


*
Remember to strap your pianos boys!*

Derailing my my semi-thread.........


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

LeMerovingian said:


> I particularly like her insides simple yet sophisticated..............,


Like? That is pure unadulterated lust for me. Gorgeous.

p.s. maybe resize/downsize that pic of Sloops avatar above? It's blowing the thread wide open.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

It doesn't come with a dinghy, no deal.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

LeMerovingian said:


> SLOOPS AVATAR RE-SIZED BELOW DECK...........,
> 
> http://sipson.me.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/silk_II.jpg


Thanks for that.

I was told I could sail the anchor out but I was misinformed.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

After googling: 
“Silk II” was a Bashford & Howison designed 41ft ocean racing yacht caught by the Beken camera during Cowes Week 1996 on what was to be known as “Windy Tuesday”.
In gusts of 50 knots she had run before the wind for some 10 miles unknowingly taking in excess water into her bow area below deck. With a man on the fore deck she took one wave over the bow followed immediately by another which tripped her up nearly causing a catastrophic pitch-pole.
With her rudder and keel out of the water she presented a very dramatic sight. One man was thrown into the water and the bowman was carried some four metres under the water!
As the hull rose up to the vertical, the spinnaker collapsed and she fell over onto her port side in a classic broach. After “Silk” righted herself the crewman was picked up and she retired for the day.
After a minor amount of repair to he rails and rigging, she was up and running the next morning to go on to win the prestigious “Brittania Cup”.


----------



## Familycruisers (Dec 15, 2011)

paul323 said:


> After googling:
> "Silk II" was a Bashford & Howison designed 41ft ocean racing yacht caught by the Beken camera during Cowes Week 1996 on what was to be known as "Windy Tuesday".
> In gusts of 50 knots she had run before the wind for some 10 miles unknowingly taking in excess water into her bow area below deck. With a man on the fore deck she took one wave over the bow followed immediately by another which tripped her up nearly causing a catastrophic pitch-pole.
> With her rudder and keel out of the water she presented a very dramatic sight. One man was thrown into the water and the bowman was carried some four metres under the water!
> ...


Wow, thought noone saw my question.
One of the best pics I've ever seen.
That story is way better than the Bond boat.
Thanks for the back story. 
Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## LeMerovingian (Jan 9, 2013)

This must have been in 58' during the Sailnet teen years it's a hoax, it was staged just like the moon landing-hah!

No, problem for the hijack all in good nature. I am impressed as well by the story.


----------

